# Goat meatloaf  (with Mrs. GLGOODWIN's seceret suprise ingredient)



## glgoodwin (May 8, 2010)

Quick Qview!!!!

I whipped up a meatloaf this evening for the family. The meat... GOAT!!!!!!

I asked my wife to put together a meat loaf as she normally would. I am not sure what all went in it, but I can tell you she added onething that shocked me, cottage cheese
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






. She did it on a whim but Im like why are you expirmenting with my goat meat. Waste the ground beef on expiremnets, i want to enjoy my goat cause i dont have much. But it turned out damn good. Couldn't taste the cottage cheese in fact.



Notice the white dots? thats the cottage cheese.


Here it is cooked. Small smoke ring. I pulled it at 175*


Heres the plate. Goat meatloaf, parslied potatoes, mixed veggies



Heres the little begger that ate about half my plate of meatloaf. You can see it around her mouth.

all in all great friday evening quick smoke. Goat rib roast planned for Sunday if the weather holds. I smoked right through the strom last weekend but may wait for calm skys if the forcast is bad this weekend.


----------



## glgoodwin (May 8, 2010)

mmmmmmmmm!!!


----------



## treegje (May 8, 2010)

sweeeet, that's pure enjoyment, as children enjoy their food

by the way Great meatloaf, excellent job


----------



## Bearcarver (May 8, 2010)

Looks real good !
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






BTW: You never did get any help with that "Goat Prime Rib", did you?

I checked back a couple times, and saw no responses.


Bearcarver


----------



## silverwolf636 (May 8, 2010)

That just looks totally awesome! Never tried goat. 
--ray--
(0||||0)


----------



## glgoodwin (May 8, 2010)

Not yet.  I am still bumping it up and helpfully someone else has done one so I can a bit of advice.  I dont think all i have any trouble but just a little advice never hurts.

Thanks.


----------

